
Journalism Isn't Dying, It's Returning to Its Roots - tim_sw
https://www.wired.com/story/journalism-isnt-dying-its-returning-its-roots/
======
squozzer
I think the main problem with biased-by-intent news is that has less
credibility, and therefore (usually) less utility.

If you must cross-check every statement (assuming the cross-checking process
is reliable), why bother?

Instead, just pick a team and ignore everything related to that sphere.

Save your brain cells for processing useful information and designing
experiments.

------
maceurt
I was never really aware of the history of journalism and ethics, but the fact
of the matter is articles with blatant falsehoods and bias are not good and
should bot be encouraged.

